# Maltese boy in West Valley Animal Shelter



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*OLIVER - ID#A1325241

*My name is Oliver and I am a neutered male, white Maltese.

The shelter thinks I am about 10 years old.
I weigh approximately 10 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Jul 09, 2012. 

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.&
This was also posted on my facebook 
Worst case for Maltese Neglect at West Valley Shelter | Facebook







This is the worse case of neglect. The maltese was shaved. One of his legs is a stump. He has maggots around his face and rectum. HE DESERVES A SECOND CHANCE! This DOG - ID#A1325241 I am a neutered male, white Maltese. The shelter thinks I am about 10 years old. I weigh approximately 10 pounds. I have been at the shelter since Jul 09, 2012. For more information about this animal, call: West Valley Animal Care and Control Center at (888) 452-7381 Ask for information about animal ID number A1325241 
By: Saving K9 Lives
Is there anyone that could pull this poor boy? I so wish I lived in California.
There is just too many out there. What is wrong with people:angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I shared this on my FB. I can't believe it...yeah, I guess I can believe it considering the things I see now days...

I hope they can help him. FB and other forums will bring atention and someone will adopt him... Please share him all over FB to get the word out on him, to better his chances...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my Lord, I can't even believe what I'm seeing. This poor little guy! No living soul should ever be treated like that.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Are there any updates on this little guy?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, I snooped, and I see that his picture is up on the shelter's petharbor listings -- as adoptable! I don't live in that part of the state and I don't know what kind of vet workup they do there. It would be nice if "networking" would get him into a good home. So keep posting and messaging about him! 

Here's a link to his petharbor listing, with a short haircut that looks so much better--although he's wearing a "cone of shame" : www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACT5.A1325241


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is beyond horrific!! I will NEVER understand how or why people treat these innocent babies this way!! I did this was posted on the AMAR FB page. It is so awful! I hope someone saves him!

As always, thank you for posting and investigating Margaret!! He does look way better now! Poor boy must feel so much better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't see the new picture of him but the first was horrific. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure if this will show...

www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACT5.A1325241









OLIVER - ID#A1325241

My name is Oliver and I am a neutered male, white Maltese.

The shelter thinks I am about 10 years old.
I weigh approximately 10 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Jul 09, 2012. 

This information is less than 1 hour old. 

*For animals under the age of 8 weeks and/or moms with litters, please contact the Center for availabliity.*

Adoption fees include spay/neuter surgery, all animals will be sterilized prior to release.

Adoption Information
For more information about this animal, call:
West Valley Animal Care and Control Center at (888) 452-7381
Ask for information about animal ID number A1325241
Click here to donate to this organization


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, that's the info from the link--I don't know how you did that, Michelle, but thanks. 

I hope someone will call about adopting him--and be sure to use his number, A1325241, not just the name "Oliver," because I think last night he was "Benson."


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Again,I really really hope that some one gets him, and showers him with love and a forever home!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This little one is a fighter and I just pray he can heal from all of this neglect. Hugging Bella just a bit tighter after seeing all of this  .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey the picture is gone and he's no longer in the data base... I hope nothing happened to him! Can anyone check?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Hey the picture is gone and he's no longer in the data base... I hope nothing happened to him! Can anyone check?


Oh no, I sure hope it is good thing and someone saved this boy!! It seemed like a lot of people were networking for him!! I'm praying for him!rayer:rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have been looking into this and I was going to take him if no one else stepped up. I understand that a rescue group in Northern Calif. is taking him tomorrow. I hope to find out what group this is and will let you all know if I do. So, he is safe and will hopefully have a good life. Edie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We have been looking into this and I was going to take him if no one else stepped up. I understand that a rescue group in Northern Calif. is taking him tomorrow. I hope to find out what group this is and will let you all know if I do. So, he is safe and will hopefully have a good life. Edie


Edie, thank you so much for the update!! This poor soul has endured so much pain and he deserves a second chance and the best years left of his life!!! I so appreciate everything the AMAR does and other rescues, especially the ones that take the hard cases. Bless this boy's soul!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for checking on him, it'll be so wonderful to confirm he's on his way to heaven on earth now! He sure deserves it...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Oliver is safe. AMA R were the back up rescue if the other one fell through. I was standing by.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Blessed news!!!! So thankful for all of the work the rescues do...and all the prayers and donations. This is a good opportunity for all of us to remember the rescues in our estate planning too. Lets help the rescues in every way we can.


----------

